# Survey for 28mm scale furry miniatures



## lockark (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm starting a project to produce furry themed mini's in 28mm scale. This is the scale you see used for stuff like warhammer and D&D mini's

If you are interested in such a product take this survey so I can get a idea of what things people are looking for the most.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5SXCCZZ

The figures will be produced in resin, and starting out I will be selling parts to convert most existing 28mm human figures into furries. In time I hope to expand into full stand-alone figures.

Thanks to everyone who takes part in the survey, feel free to ask questions I will be trying to watch this space and answer any you may have.


----------

